# Девочка нуждается в помощи специалистов



## Анастасия Донская (2 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте!
Извините что обращаюсь. Но может вы можете подсказать кто может помочь
одной девочке. У нее спинная амиотрофия , с 1 по 6 позвонок не поступает жидкость.
Она ползает, но можно ли ей помочь и поставить на ноги?
Заранее большое спасибо !!!!


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2015)

*Анастасия Донская*, здравствуйте!
Предоставьте больше информации о девочке, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Анастасия Донская (2 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте . Меня зовут Анастасия, а девочку Лена. ей 12 лет . 
Спинная амиотрофия Верднига - Гофмана . Девочка может ползать, но как говорят врачи с 1 по 6 позвонки не поступает жидкость . Раз в год ложаться на массажи и разные процедуры . Вот последняя выписка с больницы . Можно ли найти врачей которые смогут поставить ее на ноги ? И в какую стоимость приблизительно встанет лечение ? Заранее большое спасибо всем !!!


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2015)

*Анастасия Донская*, я оставила просьбу врачам прокомментировать Вашу тему.
Они ответят при первой же возможности.


----------



## ylianovich (3 Мар 2015)

К сожалению, заболевание является наследственным (генетическая поломка), неуклонно прогрессирующим ..., лечение (лекарства), влияющее на исход заболевания, не разработано (точнее нет...), все препараты применяемые для лечения - носят симптоматический, либо так называемый "общеукрепляющий" характер. Ваши врачи - детский невролог, генетик.


----------



## Анастасия Донская (3 Мар 2015)

*ylianovich*, Так что поставить на ноги не получится ? И операции тоже не помогут ?


----------



## AIR (3 Мар 2015)

Не сталкивался, ничего сказать не могу...


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Мар 2015)

Анастасия, тему необходимо дополнить исследованиями (мрт, мскт - это минимум).
Нужна оценка положения и развития спинного мозга.


----------



## Анастасия Донская (3 Мар 2015)

*dr.dreval*, Хорошо понятно, но так девочка развивается хорошо . Как говорят врачи все внутренние органы развиваются тоже хорошо, делали узи. руки работают, ноги от таза тоже работают нормально. Проблема в спине, не может держать ровно,изогнута вперед


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Мар 2015)

На словах ситуация одна, вместе с  картинками история  более полная.


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2015)

*Анастасия Донская*, покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, пожалуйста.
Разместить снимки поможет эта тема - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Анастасия Донская (4 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте . Меня зовут Анастасия, а девочку Лена. ей 12 лет . Спинная амиотрофия Верднига - Гофмана . Девочка может ползать, но как говорят врачи с 1 по 6 позвонки не поступает жидкость . Раз в год ложаться на массажи и разные процедуры . Вот последняя выписка с больницы .  Так девочка развивается хорошо . Как говорят врачи все внутренние органы развиваются тоже хорошо, делали узи. руки работают, ноги от таза тоже работают нормально. Проблема в спине, не может держать ровно,изогнута вперед Можно ли найти врачей которые смогут поставить ее на ноги ? И в какую стоимость приблизительно встанет лечение ? Заранее большое спасибо всем !!!


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Мар 2015)

Для оказания помощи ребенку, необходимо госпитализироваться в мощный невролого- нейрохирургический детский центр. Такие центры есть в Германии. Девочке могут предложить пересадку стволовых клеток, как участнице одного из экспериментов или выполнить окципито- торако спондилодез (от шеи до грудного отдела установка винтовой конструкции), но ни один из методов не имеет гарантии успеха даже в 30% случаев, все это паллиатив. Сил будет потрачено огромное количество, а результат скорее всего неудовлетворительным. Прогнозы у ребенка плохие, эта болезнь пока не может быть побеждена.


----------

